# Помогите определить год выпуска и оценить



## araldo (13 Ноя 2015)

Буду благодарен за любую информацию о данной модели. В интернете не найдено аккордеона с такой эмблемой. Прошу помочь с оценкой. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Ноя 2015)

Немец. Старый. Ширпотреб. 500 рублей.
Для музея- ждать ещё 300 лет. А чтоб играть- нафиг не нужен.


----------



## araldo (13 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Немец. Старый. Ширпотреб. 500 рублей.
> Для музея- ждать ещё 300 лет. А чтоб играть- нафиг не нужен.


Благодарю за исчерпывающий ответ. Всего Вам доброго.


----------

